# Advice please on Possessive behaviour :)



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe is being a little territorial, and very possessive with "her" things. Bought them both Nylabones yesterday, Phoebe is growling at Izzy if she goes anywhere near hers, and has tried to take Izzy's away, so I've confiscated them, together with a cuddly toy and a tennis ball. Does this sound like the right approach until Phoebe is used to Izzy being around for good? Does anyone have any advice from their experience? We're giving Phoebe lots of attention and cuddles so she doesn't feel left out


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think it's just Phoebe letting Izzy know she is top dog and where the boundaries are. As long as she isn't being too fierce. It sounds like you are doing the right thing by giving her lots of attention.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She has been a bit too fierce a couple of times if Izzy has tried to play with one of "her" toys  - I am feeling a bit protective of course


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali .. I am no expert on this, but it is natural dog/ canine behaviour to protect things, some dogs do and others dont. i think you just need to make sure you are in control of any protecting or guarding ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks JoJo, I did expect this from her, she was dominant over our cavalier (who we'd had first) and has been only dog for 5 years - I'm just not sure if I should take the things away from them both or not


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she has the right to defend her toy, chew etc. my lot growl sometimes if the other is to close. if something is put down it is concidered fare game. 


what i have done sometimes is if one is pushing it i will make them sit or down stay so they have to watch and wait for the other to finish then i give them the toy or whatever. 


but remember they own nothing, anything you give them is yours not theirs, so if you want to take it away you can.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Kendal


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess the thing is you need to be in control, Kendal is totally right everything is yours and you control letting them have things... I am sure it will sort its self out .. be strong Ali ... you will do it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I know it'll sort out, Izzy's just so wee, so trusting and just wants Phoebe to love her like we do  Izzy is also obsessed with Caspian (Siamese), and he doesn't want to play with her either  He's so funny, he keeps hanging around, checking things out, he's such a mummy's boy so wants to be with me, he gave Izzy a smack on the head when she walked past yesterday (claws in though  ) Sibling rivalry all over again ( actually I never had that with my 3 kids ) Thanks for help both of you 
I love my :ilmc: forum 
and my smilies :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali your house sound pretty full on at the moment .. the best way in my opinion

My house is calm .. too calm 

Kids at my parents for a few days.. two really calm dogs and hubby at work  

Just too calm for JoJo xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh JoJo, I really do feel for you. Take Oakley and Honey out for a really long walk, good for mind, body and soul  Hope you have lots of chocolate too, and Gin can be quite a tonic in the evening ....


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter has just today been posessive with his bone ......... mostly with my son & actually turned on him when he tried to stroke him whilst he was chewing it ....... i jumped staright in there tonight and picked him up to take him to time out - he growled at me but i put him straight out!! Have taken all bones and toys away & will give tomorrow one by one - am i doing right? Really hate the idea of a posessive dog???


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember reading some posts a few weeks ago about dogs being possessive with bones - I must admit it did worry me and I'm not sure I want to give them to Phoebe because of that, but I'm also worrried about her teeth as I've switched her from dried food to N.I.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ali-s.j. said:


> I remember reading some posts a few weeks ago about dogs being possessive with bones - I must admit it did worry me and I'm not sure I want to give them to Phoebe because of that, but I'm also worrried about her teeth as I've switched her from dried food to N.I.


as long as you make it clear from the start that the bone is yours she will be fine, keep a hold of it, take it away make her sit and wait for it (put a lead on her if nesasery) i like to block my girls from their food, i stand infrount of it and clame it as mine they dont get to it till i let them. 

she will be fine give her a nice jucey bone


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Kendal, your words of wisdom are always appreciated


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah thanks Kendal, always a real help ................ do you think its ok for a puppy to be posessive?? i think i'm worrying too much but want to nip it in the bud!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol they have just come from a litter so they will have been growing and playing over food and toys. so just show my lot sometimes growl when playing but you learn the different noises they make so you will know when they are just playing. 

but if my lot growl at mor or anyone in the family over food it gets taked off them, with innes i cant risk that. if i even hear them growl as he walks past (maybe thinking its one others) i send him back (me ready to step in if needed, as of yet have never had to) and get him to either sit net to them or take something off them, soe peole dont agree with taking things off dogs but i think anyone should be able to take something off my girls, enen innes.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for that Kendal, have taken his bone away today & just given it back but i held it first while he nibbled it - he was ok with that!!! Sorry to interrupt your post Ali hope Phoebe enjoys her bone!!!!


----------

